# Ella dry hop



## Elderfi (14/9/17)

100 grams too much? After a big grapefruit hit to a golden ale


----------



## Lionman (14/9/17)

Depends on the beer your putting it in. A typical golden ale, 100g is a BIG dry hop addition.

Whats the expected stats on your golden ale?


----------



## MitchD (14/9/17)

I'd be expecting flowers from Ella. If you want grapefruit look elsewhere, maybe Moutere


----------



## Matplat (14/9/17)

If you want grapefruit, Amarillo is where you find it. Just hit a pale ale with 50g in the keg, grapefruit galore.


----------



## mofox1 (14/9/17)

Or ahtanum. Amarillo is a very fruity grapefruit, whereas Ahtanum will give you a cascadey citrus with plenty of grapefruit. Depends what you're after. Topaz too, but in a slightly weird lychee way.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/9/17)

I've messed with a few different hops heavy late, whirlpool and hop stands to try and get Passion fruit.
I hit the note big time with the combination of 2/3rd Cascade and 1/3rd Chinook (home grown)
I didn't expect it from the Chinook and it took over a month of cold conditioning on tap before it mellowed out. It was over hopped and harsh for a while but longer conditioning in the keg it is now like tropical fruit punch beer. Passion fruit being the front aroma and flavor.

Galaxy is the high scorer for passionfruit and Ella is a close relative so the right combination blend etc could get you there.


----------



## lespaul (15/9/17)

100g is too much mate, unless you like that sort of flavour.
Just remember dry hopping will come out very grassy, and to a point quite harsh if used to excess.
Dry hopping at the start of fermentation will reduce this grassy flavour, but will still be there and will take time to mellow.
In saying that, im currently drinking an APA with galaxy, dry hopped with Ella and its fantastic. Dry hopped with 5g after ferment... 
I feel like maybe try a smaller amount and then if you like the flavour can always increase in future brews, or even in the keg.


----------



## captain crumpet (15/9/17)

I dont get passionfruit from ella at all, not close to galaxy at all. A big dey hop of galaxy makes it smell like passiona


----------



## indica86 (16/9/17)

lespaul said:


> Just remember dry hopping will come out very grassy, and to a point quite harsh if used to excess.
> Dry hopping at the start of fermentation will reduce this grassy flavour, but will still be there and will take time to mellow.




Really?
I've never had any grassiness from dry hopping.


----------



## Dae Tripper (16/9/17)

lespaul said:


> 100g is too much mate, unless you like that sort of flavour.
> Just remember dry hopping will come out very grassy, and to a point quite harsh if used to excess.
> Dry hopping at the start of fermentation will reduce this grassy flavour, but will still be there and will take time to mellow.
> In saying that, im currently drinking an APA with galaxy, dry hopped with Ella and its fantastic. Dry hopped with 5g after ferment...
> I feel like maybe try a smaller amount and then if you like the flavour can always increase in future brews, or even in the keg.



Sorry buddy got to completely disagree with you. We all know Galaxy can throw big grassy flavors when used incorrectly but you won't get grass with most other hops. 
Put it this way 100g Amarillo and 100g Simcoe dry hopped and 50g Amarillo and 50g Simcoe keg hopped wasn't grassy at all, and kind of makes your dry hop of 5g look girly. My Pacific ale takes 40g dry and it is 'lowly hopped' to style.

More on topic Ella has mainly given me more spice type of flavors and might not be your best grapefruit hit, but chuck it and let us know how you go


----------



## wereprawn (16/9/17)

Odd how we perceive flavours so differently. For me, the only hop I've used with a strong grapefruit aspect is Cascade. Ella is spicy and floral with mild, nondescript fruitiness. Amarillo is over ripe oranges and Topaz is strong peach/apricot.


----------



## Dae Tripper (16/9/17)

This is the Hop Products Australia Flavor Spectrum, handy little thing it is.


----------



## lespaul (17/9/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> Sorry buddy got to completely disagree with you. We all know Galaxy can throw big grassy flavors when used incorrectly but you won't get grass with most other hops.
> Put it this way 100g Amarillo and 100g Simcoe dry hopped and 50g Amarillo and 50g Simcoe keg hopped wasn't grassy at all, and kind of makes your dry hop of 5g look girly. My Pacific ale takes 40g dry and it is 'lowly hopped' to style.
> 
> More on topic Ella has mainly given me more spice type of flavors and might not be your best grapefruit hit, but chuck it and let us know how you go



haha im not sure how more dry hops are 'more manly'??

I did start by saying its too much, unless you like that sort of flavour. That is how i perceive the hops and hence dont use much. Too me 100g dry hopping seems excessive, especially if using pellets, flowers or plugs would be a better choice IMO.

Good luck with all that manlyness in your drink


----------



## lespaul (17/9/17)

Had a look around at some dry hopping and my normal dry hopping seems quite low for the majority of brewers.

Suppose its all relative and you have to balance the bitterness with the IBU's at the end of the day:

(http://beerandwinejournal.com/hoppy-ales-hop-amounts/)
Hop Addition  American pale ale American IPA dIPA

Dry hops 14–42 42–71 57–140

Aroma hops

(boiled 5–0 mins) 14–28 28–57 42–140

Dry + aroma hops

(combined total) 42–64 78–99 99–200

Flavor hops (*)

(boiled 25–6 mins) 0–35 0–42 0–71

Bittering hops

(boiled 90–60 mins) to 30–45 IBUs to 40–70 IBUs to 60–120 IBUs


https://learn.kegerator.com/dry-hopping/
The recommendation here is to dry hop with low AA hops for approximately 2 days. By removing the hops after this time you develop full aroma without developing grassy notes. 

https://byo.com/mead/item/569-dry-hopping-techniques
Recommends to only hop in secondary as to avoid the scrubbing of the aroma by CO2 and also recommends to use more pellets to plugs for the same aroma.
Also recommends plugs for better aroma and also easier to rack, but states purely personal preference.

So all in all ill have to reevaluate my dry hopping.
In my next APA ill use a low AA, plug, up to around 50g, in the secondary, and only dry hop for 2 days before removing it from the beer. Hopefully this will increase the aroma while avoiding the grassy flavours I don't like.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (17/9/17)

Everyone's different Les. I'm not into massive amounts of late or dry either (although I probably use a bit more than 5).

Got all my masculinity intact, although sometimes I'm soft and sensitive too.

OP - I've not used Ella so won't comment on that but both centennial and cascade are very grapefruit.

Amarillo for me is a combo of citrus/grapefruit, passionfruit and stone fruit - depends a lot on the crop, beer and methods of use though.


----------



## mstrelan (17/9/17)

5g/L right?


----------



## captain crumpet (17/9/17)

mstrelan said:


> 5g/L right?



Minimum.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/9/17)

5g/l is a mid point in my liking and what you might find other brewers doing. Although I rarely dry hop now. More hop stands/steep after end of boil at temp ~70c. Good whirlpool and let sit at 70c for 30min. Then chill fully to ferment/pitch temp. Its an alternative to dry hopping. Gets more hop flavor and usually good aroma but not the same as dry hopping. It avoids the risks involved with dry hopping and leaves all the hop matter behind rather than loads of hop matter in the fermenter etc.


----------



## Elderfi (20/9/17)

Thanks for all the discourse guys - very useful. I just dry hopped, like most things I winged it a little and my guess is it is around 70 or 80 grams. 

The brew is a Hop Dog golden ale Fresh Wort Kit, I had a taste just before I dumped the hops in and it's going to turn out delicious. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Garfield (25/10/17)

Elderfi,

100g of Cascade would be my pick but I couldn't see your batch size listed...

I love the WortDog - have you tried Anzac IPA?

Garf


----------

